# Rubber Fence



## Saddlehorse1978 (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyine used it? I have been thinking about tryin it. It runs about .10 cents a ft for 1" wide.
Want to replace the barbwire on one of my pastures that is about 8 acres where I keep a few boarding horses.
Don't want the trouble and expense of a woven wire type, don't really care for barbed or high tensile wire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Is it rubber tire fence? If the horses chew on the rubber, they can ingest some nasty stuff from the tires. That's just what I have heard though.


----------



## Saddlehorse1978 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah made from racecar tires. Just lookin for some new alternatives. Supposed to be good for like 20 years with a 10 year warranty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlehorse1978 (Jul 7, 2011)

Not really worried about chewing, mine don't chew anything but their feed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

We had rubber fence for our arena and round pen once upon a time. It was a pain, though, and we took it down. We now have a solid round pen and no arena fence.

This fencing was put up 35 years ago, and removed about 10 years ago. The rubber would break, or fall off the fence posts. So not my favorite. And that rubber was 3" wide.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horses get wonderlust in the fall, a built in trait and this is when they start testing fencing. Keep in mind, the ungrazed grass on the other side of the fence is greener which entices horses to start pushing.


----------



## Saddlehorse1978 (Jul 7, 2011)

Not really worried about testing it either, both my young filly and old gelding respect any fence . Neither have ever pushed, leaned any fence. I am really more worried about longevity if the fence and not so much them messing with it. 
Both could be kept in by a painted line on the ground. I train mine good.
thanks for the input folks, think I will just go with something else. After talking with the manufacturer I am not happy with the way he answers questions..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I could trust my gelding to roam an unfenced yard until about mid-August then the centuries old instinct to move from the summer pastures kicked in and he tested everything.


----------

